# Clousers



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

I'm fortunate enough that my mom retired near Lillian Alabama, so I get to make my annual pilgrimage to the gulf! Since I cam down last year I have become a clouser junkie. Looking for advice on what colors to tie and what sizes. Also if I'll be missing out on much by sticking to my go to clouser minnow? I could tie another pattern or go see what my local fly shop recommends. No target species. Just looking for the ones that tug. Last year my most memorable battle was with a small sting ray behind Johnson beach.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been using Clouser Minnows for about 20 + years as a 90%. In both fresh and saltwater. All the way that I use offshore of a 6/0 Clouser fishing for Tuna.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i used to tye clouser minnows in chartreuse and white. with the sparkles.
my doctor friend's pond was loaded with crappie and in the evening i went and loaded up. crappie hit it hard to as you retrieve. you think you got a monster.

jack


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Olive & White and Chartreuse & White used to be my favorites and were the only colors I ever tied.

But, last fall I was bored and tied a bunch of "Blue Angel" flies in blue & yellow. Those worked good.

Monday I picked a redfish off a dock light with a pink & green Clouser.

I also like the looks of a blue and green Clouser.

I prefer to use pearl white eyes and I always use Eagle Claw Billy Pate Size 2 saltwater hooks for Clousers. I like holographic pearl Krystal Flash.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't think color matters as much as action. I say this because I've caught fish on all black, all white and everything in-between.


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

I just goof around off the beach each year I come down but tan over white is money for me in sizes 2 & 4.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Started out fishing traditional deer hair on the beach but they got tore up by fish and eventually dragging along the sand. Not a big deal until you really get on a hot bite and need to stop and tye on another fly. So... most of us over here at ESFF have gone to supreme hair or SF blend with epoxy head as it really toughens them up. So many colors to choose from and fast to tye as no extra flash needed when using SF. Dark over light #2 Gamakatsu stinger extra small red eyes. Chartreuse in morning and low light then olive or tan in mid day. They catch everything that swims along the beach or sound.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey what size, type and color eyes are y'all using for your Clousers? Seems like most folks are tying size 2 and 4 hooks, which is fortunate as I have some of those .


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Arky guy. What part of Arkansas are you from? Did y'all get a white bass run?


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lived in central Arkansas for about 25 years, but live just outside Arkansas now. The white bass vary year to year, mainly depending on where the rainfall push them.


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

Chef of the sea said:


> Arky guy. What part of Arkansas are you from? Did y'all get a white bass run?


We did in SW Missouri


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Fly smallie, I live in nwa, and they never ran up beaver. I landed four in six trips. Man those dudes have attitude!


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Chef, Used to beat the crap out of them up in Richland Creek back when I was in college in the late 90's. Some years they would never come out of the White if it was a low water year and others you would have to go a mile + up Richland Creek to find them cause the water was so high.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Arky Guy said:


> Lived in central Arkansas for about 25 years, but live just outside Arkansas now. The white bass vary year to year, mainly depending on where the rainfall push them.


I lived in Fayetteville for a couple years. Always loved fishing the White River then drinking and crashing in Eureka Springs.


----------

